# Current Live Weather and Time overlay



## .norman. (Oct 2, 2022)

ngholson submitted a new resource:

Weather and Time overlay - current weather and time overlay



> obs_weather_time_overlay​Weather and Time overlay widget for OBS
> 
> *This requires a free account with OpenWeatherMap.org* https://home.openweathermap.org/users/sign_up
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## .norman. (Oct 4, 2022)

For a complete list of options please see the github page https://github.com/ngholson/obs_weather_time_overlay/blob/main/README.md


----------



## .norman. (Oct 6, 2022)

Screenshot of the full weather display


----------



## .norman. (Nov 15, 2022)

updated issue with display container width, it will now automatically adjust based on contents.


----------



## .norman. (Nov 19, 2022)

_make sure you sign up for the free api key under the "professional collections" section and not the "One Call by Call" subscription plan._


----------



## .norman. (Nov 19, 2022)

*Features:*

choose from 3 different weather icon packs or make your own.
automatically checks for updates
live current time display
updates every minute
lots of configurable options


----------

